# DCC install question on new USA Trains F7a-b



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am thinking of picking up one of the new USA Trains F7A+B locomotive and was just wondering how hard a DCC+ sound card install is on these new engines vs old USA stuff which was always a pain.

I also was wondering if the motor block are improved?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Same and same

The motor blocks are pretty rugged, many people miss the fact how the bearing bear the weight, and not transmitted to the motor block itself.

Have you had issues with their motor blocks?

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I only have a couple of USA Locos, 2 GG1s, which I use often, and a PA-PB set that Axel did a Zimo install on that has had limited usage, they've been solid so far.

I don't have any experience with their 4 wheel motor blocks.

I was trying to decide whether to have the guy I'm buying them from do the DCC install or do it myself, but if these are still a pain then will probably just let him do the install.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, the GG1 are very different beasts. Very complex with an older QSI DCC decoder that operates in DC also.

The F7's will be installed like Axel did them.

There is also a "quick and dirty" install, if you don't mind not having constant lighting, that method takes more time to open the shells than install, and no soldering.

It's detailed on a web site that has 18 million hits... just google "usat quick and dirty install"

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok looked, I want full control so I guess I'll just let them do the install, thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are several voltages in use. Do you plan to have all the incandescents replaced? I don't know if they updated them to LEDs.

Did you look inside yet?

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't purchased them yet, was just trying to see what is was getting myself into 😁.

Maybe a good idea to see if I can find a set for sale with the DCC conversion already done.


----------



## Pete Downunder (Jul 9, 2020)

I just bought the F7 A-B set and am planning to install a DCC card. It looks like a horrible job. The local guy who does this regularly is booked up for months. I am hoping for a good YouTube or two.
If anyone knows of one let us know.
Pete


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty easy, doing the lights the toughest.

Doing them right involves disconnecting them from the main board, and if they have not changed since the F3, then you will have to set some voltages. I would suggest converting them all to LEDs.

The motor and track pickup can be done even without soldering.

I guess no one figured out I was referring to my site in post #4.... google what I said there, you will wind up at my site.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Pete Downunder said:


> I just bought the F7 A-B set and am planning to install a DCC card. It looks like a horrible job. The local guy who does this regularly is booked up for months. I am hoping for a good YouTube or two.
> If anyone knows of one let us know.
> Pete


It’s not a horrible job. Just takes some time if you havent done a USA trains locomotive before.


----------

